# BSA Winged Wheel



## cruiserbikekid (Nov 15, 2012)

I just met a dude that has a BSA Winged Wheel on a BSA mens bike and he might be willing to sell it to me.
Anybody familar with them or know what I should offer him?


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 15, 2012)

I ran into some winged wheel stuff on an english site, that featured delivery bikes,  

Velo porteur museum

 It's a museum dedicated to delivery bikes.

Cheers,

...L


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 16, 2012)

like this?

www. old bikes euView attachment 73812[/ATTACH]


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 16, 2012)

Does this excite you cruiser boy?


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh ya thats what I'm talking about. Any idea what one is worth on a BSA mens bike complete and original?


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 18, 2012)

I would love that thing.I happen to know where there is a BSA light delivery bike that someone could take measurements from and Joe's pipe bender buddy could make you up a basket.

This would be Very Kool, think of all the beer you could carry.

Find me an engine; I needs me a Pixie


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 25, 2012)

You'll find everything you need here -

www.cyclemaster.co.uk



It's four or five years since i set up the Cyclemaster site (and the delivery bike website), but it's got lots on it for you.

This is the Winged Wheel page -

http://cyclemaster.wordpress.com/page-7-cyclemotors-at-1951-earls-court-show/


I also have a good original one you can view to compare the one you're offered. It's parked here on the BSA Museum website -

http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1953-bsa-winged-wheel/


Values in USA less than in UK. Winged Wheel is more of a hassle to get running. If you have a local m/c shop with a box of old plugs, points, condensers that's the easiest way to sort out the electrics. Hard to get correct ones, so best to make do and mend.

Probably around $400is a good price for one on a bike in USA. £500 in UK. Definitely worth paying more for a running one.

If i sold a running Cyclemaster or Winged Wheel engine/wheel on its own (I do occasionally) I'd want £500 plus shipping, probably around $900 total delivered to USA, so that gives you an idea of dealer price.

Hope that helps

cheers

Colin


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 16, 2012)

I have one here in California. It was missing a few things when I first got it. I think that I have all the parts that I need now. I just need to spend some time working on it.


----------

